# White bass fishing on Devils Lake....



## fenwickguyMN

Hey guys,

Im heading up to Devils Lake this Labor Day weekend to do some shore fishing. I was there last year in August, just me and the girlfriend and had an awsome time. We caught our daily limits both days on white bass and had so much fun.

I told my brothers about my trip up to Devils Lake last year and they were excited. 
I've never been up there in September so I wasnt sure how the fishing is going to be but due to time and travel this was the only weekend that we could go this year.

Ive only fished at 2 spots last year and both spots i got fish. All i used was a sinker and fatheads from shore.

Im going to the same 2 spots this weekend. One spot is by a bridge on 19 and the other is on Old 281 in Big Fish Bay.

Is other public areas thats a hot spot for white bass?
Also, is there other lures that I could use for white bass besides live minnows?

Thanks


----------



## karenstephens22

White bass fishing is fun and they are also good to eat. I use small minnows for bait.You can hang a lantern over the water or get a floating light that hooks to a battery.By keeping the line tight you will feel the fish grab the minnow. You may also use a slip bobber which works great. I prefere to fish for them at night.


----------

